# Let's just talk about good stuff.



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah. Glass half full ****. What do you got? </Garden State>

I have my health, my personal faith, and my family.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

A really positive person said l was patient and giving yesterday. She said people respond well to me. Ok, it was my case worker, but it's still nice


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

This didn't come from my own mind but it's a positive quote i found online:

_Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns. I am thankful that thorns have roses._

Allophones Karr


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

- God
- Boomer (my weiner dog)
- My brain works pretty good most of the time.
- My job.
- My friends.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

being young and healthy, with the rest of my life to look forward to


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

I have my faith, family, health, and a good perspective on life.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a great family and a great life! I am actually beginning to be thankful for all the crap I have been through as far as SA and depression. I have learned so much and I believe these lessons will serve me well in the future. Is this wierd or what?


----------

